# Looking for Scuba Instructor



## PlaneToSea (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi,

My wife is looking to get scuba certified. I'd like to find someone to do her training in our pool and her open water dives on our boat. We are located in Destin. Please let me know if anyone has any interest.

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

PM'ed


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

Most dive shops (Dive Pro's in P'Cola included) have instructors that will do private lessons at request. Just takes some face to face time to find the right one.
Just throwing an option out there


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Try 
http://divedestin.prohost.mobi/?
Great operation.


----------



## rscrubberrn (Apr 24, 2015)

We really loved Jason Painter out of Dive Pro's in Pensacola


----------

